# Demokratie in Vereinen - wie ist das bei euch?



## rheinfischer70 (4. November 2020)

Guten Abend,
mich interessiert, wie es mit der Demokratie und Mitbestimmung bei euch im Angelverein aussieht.

- Dürft Ihr über den Haushalt abstimmen, oder macht das der Vorstand alleine?
- Bekommt Ihr Besatzkonzepte und Hegemaßnahmen zur Auswahl und Diskussion, über die Ihr anschließend abstimmen könnt?
- Könnt Ihr über die internen Vereinsbestimmungen mitentscheiden?

Für die, die in der Vorstandsarbeit aktiv sind.
Gibt es einen Vorstand im Vorstand oder werden alle Vorstandsbeschlüsse mit dem gesamten Vorstand abgestimmt? 
Gibt es eine freie Diskussionskultur oder eine Bastakultur z.B. des geschäftsführenden Vorstands?

Bin gespannt, ob es große Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## ralle (4. November 2020)

Da ist jeder Verein mit seiner Satzung gefragt. Allgemein wirds da schwierig. 

Und ehrlich - ich habe viele Jahre als Vorsitzender und im Vorstand mitgewirkt - wenn du das "Entscheidungsgremium" nicht klein hältst - wird es nichts.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. November 2020)

Danke für die Antwort. Warum wird es nichts, wenn das Entscheidungsgremium nicht klein gehalten wird?


----------



## ralle (4. November 2020)

Deine Frage ist schon gleich die Antwort !

Die Strukturen/Grüppchen  und Eifersüchteleien in einem Angelverein sind manchmal grausam


----------



## Allround-Angler (4. November 2020)

Wenn alle über alles diskutieren, brauchst Du keinen Vorstand mehr.


----------



## ollidi (4. November 2020)

Ich habe mal Deine Fragen hier reinkopiert und mit Antworten versehen.

- Dürft Ihr über den Haushalt abstimmen, oder macht das der Vorstand alleine?
_Macht der Vorstand alleine bei Beträgen bis 4000,00 €. Darüber wird auf auf der JHV abgestimmt. Davon ausgenommen sind Kosten für Besatzmassnahmen._
- Bekommt Ihr Besatzkonzepte und Hegemaßnahmen zur Auswahl und Diskussion, über die Ihr anschließend abstimmen könnt?
_Macht auch der Vorstand alleine, da er die Fangauswertungen durchführt und entsprechend besetzt. Oder auch bei kurzfristigen Angeboten über z.B. Glasaale oder ähnlich. Wenn Du das immer auf Versammlungen abstimmen willst, musst Du im Jahr mehrere durchführen und das ist einfach nicht möglich. Ein Grobkonzept wir am Jahresanfang auf der Versammlung bekannt gegeben, aber das ist nicht unbedingt bindend._
- Könnt Ihr über die internen Vereinsbestimmungen mitentscheiden?
_Was genau? Anschaffungen? Satzungsänderungen (müssen auf Versammlungen abgestimmt werden), oder was meinst Du? Der Einbau einer Teeküche im Vereinsheim z.B. wurde vom Vorstand beschlossen und durchgeführt._

Für die, die in der Vorstandsarbeit aktiv sind.
Gibt es einen Vorstand im Vorstand oder werden alle Vorstandsbeschlüsse mit dem gesamten Vorstand abgestimmt?
_Einer für alle, alle für Einen. Abstimmungsberechtigt sind alle. Inkl. der Beisitzer._
Gibt es eine freie Diskussionskultur oder eine Bastakultur z.B. des geschäftsführenden Vorstands? 
_Bei uns im Vorstand sind nur Männer (ja... ich weiß...  ). Wir schauen uns in die Augen und dann wird frei diskutiert. Bei Entscheidungen wird abgestimmt.
Also keine Entscheidung von oben herunter. _


----------



## Andal (4. November 2020)

Damit ein Verein geführt wird, wählt man ja einen Vorstand. Wollte man die pure Basisdemokratie, müsste man sich monatlich auf dem Parkplatz am See treffen und Endlosdiskusionen führen.

Zu viele Köche machen den Brei nicht besser!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. November 2020)

Interessante Ansichten.
Der Vorstand wird gewählt und bekommt dafür weitgehende Entscheidungsbefugnisse. Wenn es der Basis nicht passt, können die einen neuen Vorstand wählen. Das ist ja auch der Standard.

Ich habe eher gedacht, dass der Vorstand sowohl bei Besatzmaßnahmen, bei vereinsintern Beschränkungen (Schongebieite, Mindestmaße, Zwischenmaße, Entnahmeregeln, Anfütterverbote), Verbandszugehörigkeit usw. Mitgliederentscheide einholt.

Ebenso über den Haushalt, wo nicht nur Ja und Amen gesagt werden kann. 

Wahrscheinlich führen diese Diskussion zu Streit und Chaos.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> mich interessiert, wie es mit der Demokratie und Mitbestimmung bei euch im Angelverein aussieht.
> 
> - Dürft Ihr über den Haushalt abstimmen, oder macht das der Vorstand alleine?
> ...




Eigentlich ganz einfach...

Alles nachzulesen im BGB ab ca. § 20 fort folgende. Dazu dann die Satzung, die bei eingetragenen Vereinen durch das Registergericht rechtlich geprüft ist und bei gemeinnützigen Vereinen zusätzlich noch durch die zuständigen Finanzämter.

Alles, was da drin nicht im Detail geregelt ist, sollte dann in einer Geschäftsordnung geregelt sein.

An diese Richtlinien haben sich dann alle Vereinsmitglieder, auch der Vorstand zu halten.

Und ja, alle Entscheidungen fallen in diesem Rahmen demokratisch aus.

Ein Haushalt (mit aufgeführten Besatzkosten und beigefügtem Besatzplan), egal über welche Höhe, gehört für mich immer in die Abstimmung der Vereinsmitglieder, ist immerhin deren Geld, was der Vorstand lediglich in deren Sinne verwaltet. Und dann kann der Vorstand innerhalb dieses Haushaltsbeschlusses der Mitglieder entscheiden.

Und im Zweifel kann die Mitgliederversammlung dem Vorstand keine Entlastung erteilen und auch gerichtlich deren Vorgehen prüfen lassen.

Ich bin in 2 Vorständen tätig, einmal als 1. Vorsitzender und einmal als 2. Vorsitzender. Und ich für meinen Teil, mache nichts, was die Mitglieder nicht mehrheitlich demokratisch abgestimmt haben. Ich bin lediglich der von den Mitgliedern für die Verfolgung derer Interessen gewählter Vertreter, aber kein Chef mit eigener Entscheidungsmacht. Ein Vorstand kann nicht machen, was er will, er macht das, was die Mitglieder mehrheitlich wollen.

Das haben allerdings einige Vorstände noch nicht begriffen, und die müssen dann im Zweifel gerichtlich in ihre Schranken gewiesen werden. Und wer sich der Satzung und der mehrheitlichen Mitgliederentscheidung nicht fügen kann, sollte so einen Posten gar nicht erst annehmen.

Solche Seiten helfen für das Gefühl manchmal auch etwas:









						ᐅ Mitgliederversammlung: Definition, Begriff und Erklärung im JuraForum.de
					

Ein Verein besteht in der Regel aus zwei Organen: dem Vorstand und der Mitgliederversammlung gemäß § 32 BGB, welche als das oberste Organ anzusehen ist. Während der Vorstand die laufenden Geschäfte eines Vereins führt, werden von der Mitgliedervers ...




					www.juraforum.de


----------



## Freizeit (5. November 2020)

Hallo
Ich bin seit mehreren Jahren in der Vorstandsarbeit aktiv. 
Ich kann dazu sagen, dass es auch an der Person des 1. Vorsitzenden liegt. Einer befürwortet und regt mehrere jährliche Vorstandssitzungen an, der andere nicht. Da es aber über das Jahr gesehen einiges zu entscheiden gibt, kann man sich den Rest denken.
Und "größere" Entscheidungen werden auf der JHV diskutiert und das Ergebnis akzeptiert.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2020)

Hallo,

also bei uns ist es so: der Haushalt wird in der Jahreshauptversammlung vorgelegt und erläutert und dann muss er durch die Milglieder genehmigt werden.
Über Besatz- und Hegemaßnahmen entscheidet die Vorstandschaft/Verwaltung.
Über interne Vereinsentscheidungen kann nicht direkt mitentschieden werden aber es ist jedes Miglied berechtigt zur Jahreshauptversammlung Anträge einzureichen über die dann abgestimmt wird.
Vorstandsbeschlüsse werden mit dem gesamten Vorstand/Verwaltung abgestimmt. Eine Bastakultur gibt es nicht. Lediglich bei Stimmengleichheit würde die Stimme des ersten Vorsitzenden entscheiden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin seit mehreren Jahren in der Vorstandsarbeit aktiv.
> Ich kann dazu sagen, dass es auch an der Person des 1. Vorsitzenden liegt. Einer befürwortet und regt mehrere jährliche Vorstandssitzungen an, der andere nicht. Da es aber über das Jahr gesehen einiges zu entscheiden gibt, kann man sich den Rest denken.
> Und "größere" Entscheidungen werden auf der JHV diskutiert und das Ergebnis akzeptiert.



Hallo,

wir haben monatlich eine Vorstands-Verwaltungssitzung. Nur nicht im August und Dezember.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2020)

Hallo,

wenn Dinge wie Besatzmaßnahmen, Pachtverträge etc. erst in einer Mitgliederversammlung ausdiskutiert und genehmigt werden müssten, würde das die Entscheidungen deutlich verzögern.

In den letzten Jahren haben Vereine hier in der Gegend immer mehr Probleme überhaupt noch beschlussfähige Mitgliederversammlungen zusammen zu bekommen.

Vor einigen Wochen erst ist ein großer Verein wegen zu geringem Stimmenrücklauf damit gescheitert.

Da muss man schon froh sein, wenn sich genügend Leute für Vorstandschaft, Gewässerausschuss etc. finden.
Die brauchen dann auch einen gewissen Entscheidungsspielraum

Trotzdem sollten Mitglieder die Möglichkeit haben, Anträge zu bestimmten Themen zu stellen und ggf eine Abstimmung in der Hauptversammlung zu fordern.


----------



## Freizeit (5. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben monatlich eine Vorstands-Verwaltungssitzung. Nur nicht im August und Dezember.
> 
> ...


So ist es jetzt bei uns auch. Aber unter einem anderen Vorsitzenden haben wir das nicht gehabt.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> So ist es jetzt bei uns auch. Aber unter einem anderen Vorsitzenden haben wir das nicht gehabt.



Hallo,

ist bei uns schon seit Jahrzehnten so. Egal wer Vorsitzender war, mindestens seit 1965.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2020)

Hallo,

wie oft Verwaltungssitzungen abgehalten werden, dürfte auch von der Vereinsstruktur und der Anzahl der Themen abhängen.

Bei kleinen Vereinen mit wenigen Mitgliedern/ Gewässern wird da weniger Bedarf sein als bei Großvereinen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. November 2020)

Es ist ja auch die Frage, was auf Vorstandssitzungen entschieden wird. Ich kenne das nur so, dass der Vorsitzende als Geschäftsführender Vorstand und Hauptverantwortlicher für alles haftet und deswegen auch fast alles entscheidet.
Dann gibt es eine kleine Gruppe um den Vorsitzenden, wie z.B. Gewässerwart, die eigentlich alles wesentliche entscheiden. Der andere Teil des Vorstands wird dann nur noch informiert.

Die Mitglieder bekommen das Gesamtpaket aller Entscheidungen als Berichte und dürfen dann den Vorstand entlasten. Wenn der Vorstand nicht entlastet wird, tritt er halt zurück und die Mitglieder können zusehen, wo es einen neuen Vorstand gibt.
Eine kontroverse und offene Diskussion mit Abstimmung in Einzelpunkten, z.B. Verwendung des Haushalts, würde ich mir wünschen. 

Das scheint aber nicht gewollt zu sein, so wie ich es auch aus den Antworten interpretiere.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Eine kontroverse und offene Diskussion mit Abstimmung in Einzelpunkten, z.B. Verwendung des Haushalts, würde ich mir wünschen.
> 
> Das scheint aber nicht gewollt zu sein, so wie ich es auch aus den Antworten interpretiere.



Hallo,

eine Abstimmung zu Einzelpunkten ist bei uns nicht üblich. Allerdings kann schon Auskunft verlangt werden. Ich kann mich noch gut an einen Fall, vor rund 20 Jahren erinnern (war noch zu DM-Zeiten), da wurde der erste Gewässerwart gefragt, warum bei der Neuanschaffung des vereinseigenen Transportautos  (hauptsächlich für den Fischbesatz) eine 300 DM teure Sonderlackierung genommen wurde. Der erste Gewässerwart sagte darauf, dass es ohne Aufpreis das Auto nur in rot gegeben hätte und er nicht unbedingt mit einem knallroten Auto zum Fischbesatz in der Natur rumfahren möchte, weshalb er Anthrazit wählte. Das genügte und wurde auch von den Mitgliedern eingesehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Eine kontroverse und offene Diskussion mit Abstimmung in Einzelpunkten, z.B. Verwendung des Haushalts, würde ich mir wünschen.



Wenn der Verein ein Gewässer oder Besatzfisch angeboten bekommt, der Vorstand aber erst eine beschlussfähige Mitgliederversammlung einberufen müsste, bevor er zusagt, könnte  das längst zu spät sein.

Deshalb sollte der Vorstand einen gewissen finanziellen Spielraum für Einzelgeschäfte haben.

Bei der HV muss er dann ja Rechenschaft ablegen und um Entlastung bitten.

Wenn es um langfristig planbare Dinge gibt, könnte man da schon eher die Mitglieder bzw. deren Mehrheitsmeinung mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch die Frage, was auf Vorstandssitzungen entschieden wird. Ich kenne das nur so, dass der Vorsitzende als Geschäftsführender Vorstand und Hauptverantwortlicher für alles haftet und deswegen auch fast alles entscheidet.
> Dann gibt es eine kleine Gruppe um den Vorsitzenden, wie z.B. Gewässerwart, die eigentlich alles wesentliche entscheiden. Der andere Teil des Vorstands wird dann nur noch informiert.


So ähnlich läuft es bei uns und in vielen anderen Vereinen auch ab. Einige Posten sind nicht sonderlich beliebt und die relativ weit gehenden Befugnisse sind auch eine Art Kompromiss, dass es überhaupt jemand machen will.


----------



## Andal (5. November 2020)

Demokratie ist es, wenn eine Gruppe ihre Forderungen durchsetzen kann. Undemokratie ist es, wenn die gegnerische Gruppe, unter den gleichen Voraussetzungen, das selbe schafft.

Es war schon immer ein arges G'schiss mit den Demokratlern!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn der Vorstand plötzlich billig Waller angeboten bekommt....

Darum geht's ja nicht, sondern um die Richtung und Konzepte. Nicht um X Kilo Glücksangebot, was eher selten ist.
Natürlich hat der GW die größte Kenntnis, aber soll er die Gesamtrichtung mit den Mitgliedern auf der Versammlung abstimmen oder nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2020)

Zunächst sollte man in die Satzung sehen, da ist ja schon vieles geregelt.
Die Satzung hat nicht ein Vorstand für sich geschrieben, sondern der Verein, deren Mitglieder darüber abstimmen.
Dann ist vieles vereinsrechtlich seitens des Gesetzes festgelegt, welches sich nicht der Vorstand für sich geschrieben hat.
Dann ist vieles fischereigesetzlich festgelegt, was nicht der Vorstand für sich geschrieben hat.
Dann ist vieles in Pachtverträgen der Fischereirechte festgelegt, dir der Vorstand nicht für sich geschrieben hat.
Und somit erübrigen sich an sich 95 % der Diskussionen, auch wenn es manche Mitglieder nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> wenn Dinge wie Besatzmaßnahmen, Pachtverträge etc. erst in einer Mitgliederversammlung ausdiskutiert und genehmigt werden müssten, würde das die Entscheidungen deutlich verzögern.



Pachtverträge laufen in der Regel nicht plötzlich aus, insofern weiß man schon am Tag des Vertragsbeginnes, wann eine Verlängerung oder Kündigung ansteht..., man hat also alle Zeit der Welt, weil 99% der Pachtverträge über mehrere Jahre geschlossen werden.

Sollt es sich ergeben, dass man ganz plötzlich die Möglichkeit bekommt ein komplett neues Gewässer zu pachten, kann man in diesen seltenen Fällen eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung, nur zu diesem Thema einberufen. 

Ich für meinen Teil würde keinen einzigen Pachtvertrag, mit langjähriger Kapitalbindung abschließen, ohne die Mitglieder gefragt zu haben. Sollte da irgend  etwas schief gehen, müsste der Vorstand unter bestimmten Bedingungen mit seinem Privatvermögen haften.

Genau das gleiche gilt für Besatzmaßnahmen.

Hier plant der Gewässerwart anhand der Fangstatistiken und Erfahrungen sowie die Kenntnis über den Bestand im Gewässer den Besatz und bekommt dafür im Haushalt ein bestimmtes Budget zur Verfügung gestellt und begründet das vor der Mitgliederversammlung. Darüber stimmen bei uns immer die Mitglieder ab, auf eine andere Idee würde überhaupt keiner kommen. Wir hatten das schon, dass ein Gewässerwart einen kompletten ungeplanten Besatz aus privater Tasche zahlen musste, nur weil er Bock auf Welse hatte, die kein Mitglied wollte und auch nicht in die Gewässer gehörten. 

Es ist nun einmal so, dass der Vorstand lediglich die Interessen der Mitglieder zu vertreten hat, und nicht seine eigenen. Alles andere könnte für den Vorstand ganz bös ins Auge gehen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. November 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat der GW die größte Kenntnis, aber soll er die Gesamtrichtung mit den Mitgliedern auf der Versammlung abstimmen oder nicht.



Wenn abstimmen heißt, der Mehrheit der Mitglieder zu erklären, warum ihre Wünsche im Hinblick auf BayFiG und AVFiG im Sinne von Nachhaltigkeit und Hegeziel nicht erfüllt werden können, dann ja.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> nur weil er Bock auf Welse hatte, die kein Mitglied wollte und auch nicht in die Gewässer gehörten.



Dann war der GW eine Fehlbesetzung und der übrige Vorstand wohl auch, wenn er das geduldet hat.  

Ob das durch einen Mitgliederbeschluss verhindert hätte werden können, hängt vom Verein ab.  Es gibt auch Vereine, da fordern viele Mitglieder Besatz, der eben nicht mit Nachhaltigkeit und Hegeziel in Einklang steht.  



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> kann man in diesen seltenen Fällen eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung, nur zu diesem Thema einberufen.



Kann man machen. Je nach Satzung sind da natürlich Fristen und ein Quorum einzuhalten. Ist bei manchen Vereinen gar nicht so einfach, da ne beschlussfähige Versammlung zusammen zu bekommen.  In Gegenden, wo die Nachfrage deutlich größer ist als das Angebot, kann es dann zu spät sein.

Natürlich kann und soll die Vereinsführung auch dabei nur im Rahmen ihrer Vollmachten entscheiden.  

Ob ein Pachtvertrag verlängert werden soll oder nicht , kann man natürlich langfristig planen und in der HV abstimmen lassen.

Hängt halt immer von der Situation im jeweiligen Verein ab.  Manchen täte mehr Basisdemokratie vielleicht ganz gut, bei anderen könnte das den Geschäftsbetrieb  schon etwas behindern.

Hängt halt immer von den Leuten ab, sowohl in der Vereinsführung als auch bei der Mitgliederstruktur.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2020)

Hallo,

wenn wir erst eine außerordentliche Mitliederversammlung einberufen hätten, so hätten wir vor so gut 40 Jahren unsere zweite Wörnitzstrecke nicht bekommen. Da waren noch andere Interessenten da. Da bekam der den Zuschlag, der als erster in der Lage war für den Kaufpreis (200.000 DM) eine verbindliche Zusage zu machen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> mich interessiert, wie es mit der Demokratie und Mitbestimmung bei euch im Angelverein aussieht.
> 
> - Dürft Ihr über den Haushalt abstimmen, oder macht das der Vorstand alleine?
> ...




Moin Zusammen,

Ich bin ja teil des Vorstandes versuche das ganze aber mal von beiden Seiten für unseren Verein zu beleuchten.

Fangen wir mal mit der Struktur unseres Vorstandes an. Es gibt bei uns einen 5 Köpfigen Geschäftsführenden Vorstand. Der auch von der Mitgliederversammlung gewählt wird. In unserem Fall 1.ter Vorsitzender, 2 ter Vorsitzender, 1 ter Gewässerwart, Kassierer und Geschäftsführer. Wobei jeder gleichwertig ist und die Aufgabenverteilung nicht so ganz traditionell ist, bzw. bei uns in der Regel derjenige etwas macht wo die Aufgabe am sinnvollsten liegt bzw. der es am besten kann. Dies führt bei uns z.b. dazu das ich den Besatzplane. Zum Teil aus Prozesstechnischen Gründen zum anderen hat unserer Gewässerwart keinen so guten Draht zu Excel und Co.  Zusätzlich gibt es den erweiterten Vorstand in den wir Leute berufen, z.B. Jugendwart(e), Öffentlichkeitsarbeitswart, Projektmanager für größere Themen, und die Gewässerwarte 2-x.

Wir als GF-Vorstand stehen auch so das ganze Jahr über mit dem E-Vorstand in einem lockeren Austausch machen aber regelmäßig Sitzungen in größeren Runden, wenn es z.B. mal größere Dinge an einem Gewässer gibt mit den Gewässerwarten an dem Gewässer oder eben im Januar in ganz großer Runde um den Finanz und Besatzplan gemeinsam zu komplettieren. Beim Besatz sieht es dann so aus das ich einen Entwurf mitbringe der die Fangbuchauswertung widerspiegelt, und wir dann darüber reden was wir ggf. von der Behörde genehmigt bekommen, was wir uns zusätzlich wünschen (z.B. Ansiedlung von zusätzlichen Kleinfischarten oder Fischbesatz mit dem wir einen bestimmtes Ziel verfolgen z.b. Grundelreduktion in einem unserer Seen) und dem was wir alle zusammen an den Gewässern so beobachtet haben, sprich gingen z.B. die Fangzahlen von Hechten rauf oder runter weil mehr auf Schleien geangelt wurde oder gab es dafür andere Gründe und wie passt der Besatzplan zu dem was wir ansonsten an langfristiger Planung für den Verein bzw. die Gewässer haben. Hat den Vorteil wir können so auf der HV einen kompletten Besatzplan vorstellen an dem sich auch meistens nichts mehr ändert. Budget ist da nämlich genauso passend geplant und genehmigt ist er da wo es notwendig ist ebenfalls. Und wir können das für die MV so aufbereiten des jeder versteht was wir geplant haben und die HV zeiht sich keine 3 Tage hin.

Es gibt bei uns auch eine sehr ausgeprägte Diskussionskultur, sprich wir diskutieren durchaus Feedback was wir bekommen im Vorstand und zum Teil auch auf der MV.  Oder eben mit den Mitgliedern am Wasser. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren das Inkassoverfahren bei uns im Verein immer strikter organisiert und dafür gabs von einigen Mitglieder negatives Feedback. Wir haben daraufhin das ganze Thema in der HV diskutiert, mit dem Ergebnis das wir so weitermachen sollen. Wir machen auch auf fast jeder MV eine Mitgliederbefragung oder einen Workshop mit den Mitgliedern zu verschiedenen Themen. Und wir versuchen soweit möglich die Wünsche umzusetzen. Hatten im ersten Jahr irgendwas um die 50 Vorschläge und Wünsche, von denen wir im ersten Jahr knapp 20 Umgesetzt haben, 10 haben aufgrund des Umfangs etwas länger gedauert bzw. werden noch umgesetzt, ein paar waren einfach absurd und ein paar aus rechtlichen oder anderen Gründen nicht umsetzbar.

- Dürft Ihr über den Haushalt abstimmen, oder macht das der Vorstand alleine?

Entscheiden wir im Vorstand in erster Linie alleine, bzw. mit dem erweiterten Vorstand gemeinsam. Stellen den aber auf der MV sehr transparent dar und stellen uns auch kritischen Fragen der Mitglieder und erklären warum Sachen z.b. die letzten Jahre deutlich teurer geworden sind. Die Alleinige Entscheidung des Vorstandes betrifft dabei auch größere Posten z.B. Ankauf von Gewässern, außerplanmäßige Komplett Ablösung von Krediten, und auch das verpachten von Flächen die wir mal beim Kauf mit dazu bekommen haben oder die wir als Verein nicht sinnvoll nutzen können.

- Bekommt Ihr Besatzkonzepte und Hegemaßnahmen zur Auswahl und Diskussion, über die Ihr anschließend abstimmen könnt?

Hatte ich ja schon weiter oben zum Teil beantwortet, wobei Teil des Hegekonzeptes bei uns z.B. auch Änderungen in der Gewässerordnung betreffen z.B. Gaffverbot, oder Einführung eines Entnahmefensters die wir zwar erstmal so beschließen und auf die Jahresscheine drucken aber natürlich kann jeder zur HV einen Antrag auf Änderung einreichen. Der wird dann offen diskutiert und eben beschlossen oder nicht. Wenn ein Antrag eingereicht wird hat auch jedes Mitglied die Möglichkeit eigene Slides für die Präsentation zu liefern und sein Anliegen auch wenn es nicht dem Wunsch des Vorstandes entspricht gleichberechtigt vorzustellen. Anträge auf einen anderen Besatz gab es bisher nicht, sofern die kommen würden, würden wir die genauso behandeln und sofern möglich auch umsetzen sofern dies möglich ist.

- Könnt Ihr über die internen Vereinsbestimmungen mitentscheiden?

Klar jeder kann Anträge einreichen und z.B. auf der letzten MV gab es einen entsprechenden Antrag. Bei dem sah es so aus das der etwas ungünstig formuliert war und deswegen abgelehnt wurde. In der Diskussion des Antrages kam aber recht klar raus das ein großer Teil der Mitglieder die Idee nicht schlecht fand. Wir haben daraufhin als Vorstand nochmal ein Stimmungsbild per Handzeichen abgefragt und werden die Regeln in der Bootskarte jetzt aus dem Vorstand heraus für 2021 entsprechend anpassen.

Ehrlich gesagt freuen wir uns auch über jeden Antrag der eingeht und auch über jeder kritische Diskussion auf der MV zeigt uns das doch das die Mitglieder tatsächlich dafür interessieren was wir da so treiben und präsentieren.

Wer als Vorstand gute Argumente hat für das was er so treibt, muss meiner Meinung nach auch keine Diskussion fürchten. Und angesichts dessen wie sich der Verein die letzten Jahre entwickelt hat scheinen wir irgendwas richtig zumachen. Die Teilnahme an der MV wächst übrigens stärker als der Verein. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. November 2020)

Ich bin sehr beeindruckt, wie ihr das organisiert.


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. November 2020)

Herzlichen Dank, es funktioniert auch erstaunlich gut!

Wir hatten z.B. vor 2 Jahren das Thema Beitragserhöhung von der Satzung her hätten wir das als Vorstand sogar so entscheiden können. 

Wir hatten z.B. folgende Situation, der Beitrag war seit über 30 Jahren außer der Umrechnung von DM in € und einer Glättung der Beträge nicht angepasst worden. Finanziell standen wir zwar ganz gut da, aber 30 Jahre Inflation und andere Kostensteigerungen (z.B. durch andere Strukturen im Vorstand, Nachhaltigere Methoden Angelplätze zu bauen, usw. ) gingen an uns natürlich nicht spurlos vorbei. Wir konnten das aber ganz gut durch Wachstum, und Prozessoptimierung kompensieren. 

Es war aber auch ersichtlich das wir so in 5-10 Jahren Probleme bekommen werden, und wir hatten so zum Teil auch eine negative Mitgliederselektion. Wir waren mit Abstand der billigste Verein in der Gegend und hatten vermehrt festgestellt das Mitglieder deren einziges Selektionskriterium der Preis ist überdurchschnittlich häufig unangenehm auffallen. Wir hatten außerdem vor 4 Jahren festgestellt das die von uns als Vorstand beschlossene Erhöhung der Aufnahmegebühr da positive Auswirkungen hatte. 

Durch unseren geringen Beitrag, hat schon eine relativ geringe absolute Erhöhung des Beitrages pro Monat betrachtet , natürlich prozentual einen großen Anstieg ausgemacht, je nach Beitragsart waren wir da schnell bei über 30 % 


Wir haben deshalb entschieden für die MV aufzubereiten wo wir im "Markt" stehen, sprich was bieten andere Vereine an Gewässeranzahl + Größe und was kostet es bei denen. Dann haben wir sehr klar dargestellt das wir auch mit den aktuellen Einnahmen die nächsten 5-10 Jahre gut über die Runden kommen bzw. was wir uns dann nicht mehr leisten können. Wie sich das bei der Mitgliederzusammensetzung auswirkt.

Wir haben außerdem 3 Modelle vorgeschlagen und dargestellt wie die sich auswirken. 

Modell 1.) Keine Beitragserhöhung
Modell 2.) kleine Beitragserhöhung
Modell 3.) große Beitragserhöhung

Und dann in 2 Stufen abstimmen lassen. Erste Stufe war die Frage Beitragserhöhung ja /nein und es wurde fast Einstimmig beschlossen zu erhöhen.

2 te Stufe war dann die Höhe uns hätte eigentlich die kleine Lösung gereicht aber knapp 90 % wollten am Ende die große Lösung die auch in der Abstimmung von Mitglieder mitgetragen wurde die eher nicht so viele Kohle hatten. 

Danach hatten wir etwas Sorge das uns deswegen ein paar mehr Mitglieder zum nächsten Jahr verlassen als sonst, da sich aber alle Mitgenommen fühlten und wir auch bereit waren das jedem der das wollte am Wasser nochmal zu erklären, konnten wir in dem Jahr keine Steigerung der Kündigungen feststellen und sogar eine etwas höhere Anzahl an Aufnahmen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (6. November 2020)

Hallo,



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Die Alleinige Entscheidung des Vorstandes betrifft dabei auch größere Posten z.B. Ankauf von Gewässern, außerplanmäßige Komplett Ablösung von Krediten, und auch das verpachten von Flächen die wir mal beim Kauf mit dazu bekommen haben oder die wir als Verein nicht sinnvoll nutzen können.



Wenn der Vorstand im operativen Geschäft schnell und unbürokratisch handeln kann, ist das aus meiner Sicht schon von Vorteil.

Wichtig ist, dass die Vereinsführung nicht den Kontakt zur Basis verliert und auch erklärt, warum die Entscheidungen so getroffen wurden.

In Daniels Verein würde ich mich z.B. gut aufgehoben fühlen. Ist aber leider ein paar 100km zu weit weg.

Einen Vorstand der den Verein nach der Maxime regiert: "Entweder alles tanzt nach meiner Pfeife oder ihr könnt euren Mist alleine machen" wünscht sich sicher keiner.

Je nach Mitgliederstruktur und Vereinsgröße wird man da keine Pauschallösung für den Grad der Mitbestimmung finden können.


----------



## fishhawk (6. November 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da bekam der den Zuschlag, der als erster in der Lage war für den Kaufpreis (200.000 DM) eine verbindliche Zusage zu machen



Wenn man die Qualität des Fischwassers und das begrenzte Angebot in MFr kennt, dürfte sich da kaum einer beschwert haben

Die Wertsteigerung dürfte mittlerweile auch beachtlich sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, da war keiner dagegen. War damals auch das einzige Gewässer im Verein mit einem nennenswerten Wallerbestand. Ist heute anders , Waller in den meisten Gewässern.
Sind so gute 3 Kilometer. Da wurden vor einiger Zeit 3 Kilometer, genau unterhalb unserer Strecke für 750.000 Euro angeboten. Bekamen die zwar erstmal nicht los (was später gelaufen ist weiss ich nicht), aber ich schätze mal, dass unsere Strecke bestimmt 500.000 Euro wert ist und damit etwa 5mal soviel wie beim Kauf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (6. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zunächst sollte man in die Satzung sehen, da ist ja schon vieles geregelt.
> Die Satzung hat nicht ein Vorstand für sich geschrieben, sondern der Verein, deren Mitglieder darüber abstimmen.
> Dann ist vieles vereinsrechtlich seitens des Gesetzes festgelegt, welches sich nicht der Vorstand für sich geschrieben hat.
> Dann ist vieles fischereigesetzlich festgelegt, was nicht der Vorstand für sich geschrieben hat.
> ...


Viele Leute meinen ja, so eine Vereinssatzung wäre schnell so hingehudelt, wie sie dem Vorstand am besten in den Kram passt. Weit gefehlt. Ich war mal Gründungsvorstand eines Dart Vereines mit Ligaspielbetrieb...

Alter Verwalter, bis die Satzung stand, rannten wir vom Anwalt zum Landratsamt und wieder retour, bis wir dachten, es gibt keine anderen Menschen mehr. Bis so eine Satzung so ist, dass sie allen Juristen passt und sie wirklich gebrauchsfähig ist, vergeht die Zeit!.

Seit dem gilt für mich: Du sollst nicht gründen!


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Viele Leute meinen ja, so eine Vereinssatzung wäre schnell so hingehudelt, wie sie dem Vorstand am besten in den Kram passt. Weit gefehlt. Ich war mal Gründungsvorstand eines Dart Vereines mit Ligaspielbetrieb...
> 
> Alter Verwalter, bis die Satzung stand, rannten wir vom Anwalt zum Landratsamt und wieder retour, bis wir dachten, es gibt keine anderen Menschen mehr. Bis so eine Satzung so ist, dass sie allen Juristen passt und sie wirklich gebrauchsfähig ist, vergeht die Zeit!.
> 
> Seit dem gilt für mich: Du sollst nicht gründen!




Nicht Gründen schützt auch nicht vor Satzungsänderungen.... 

Wir mussten unsere Satzung auf Wunsch der zuständigen Steuerbehörde ändern da sich bei den gemeinnützigen Zwecken in der entsprechenden Abgabenordnung was geändert hat. Wir dachten uns dann das wir die ganze Satzung aus 1980 nach 2020 modernisieren, und das war stressig.  Hatten angefangen mit der Mustersatzung des Verbandes und erstmal alles rausgeworfen was wir nicht haben wollten (z.B. Verbandsmitgliedschaft, Fixe Aufgabenverteilung in der Satzung) , paar Sachen aus unserer alten Satzung übernommen und zum Teil umfassender oder klarer formuliert. Das ganze dann von einem externen Anwalt und 2 Anwälten die bei uns Mitglied waren prüfen lassen, das ganze noch 3 Runden mit dem Finanzamt zu klären ( Die Sachbearbeiter wurden geändert) und dem Amtsgericht, dann das ganze Gedruckt, zur HV verschickt, da beschließen zu lassen, um dann von einer neuen Sachbearbeiterin beim Amtsgericht das ganze gekillt zu bekommen...haben die ganze Sache bis auf die Beschlussfassung mehrfach durchgespielt, das ganze dann auf der HV nochmal beschließen lassen und am ende dann tatsächlich eingetragen bekommen. 

Sowas nimmt einem jede Freude !


----------



## Andal (6. November 2020)

Die meisten meinen ja, Vereinsarbeit im Vorstand, besteht aus monatlichen Treffen in der Kneipe, wo man sich auf Vereinskosten ein Bierchen zischt, wirre Dinge nach "Brauherrenart" beschließt und dann ist alles wieder gut. Denen empfehle ich dringend, sich mal zu Erfahrungsfindung in ein Amt wählen zu lassen!

Ich kam im Leben nie so selten zum darten, wie in der Zeit, als ich in dem Dart-Verein Vorstand war...!


----------



## NaabMäx (6. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Vorstand plötzlich billig Waller angeboten bekommt....
> 
> Darum geht's ja nicht, sondern um die Richtung und Konzepte. Nicht um X Kilo Glücksangebot, was eher selten ist.
> Natürlich hat der GW die größte Kenntnis, aber soll er die Gesamtrichtung mit den Mitgliedern auf der Versammlung abstimmen oder nicht.



Hallo Rheinfischer,
jede Satzung lässt wohl fristgerechte, schriftliche, Vorschläge zu, die zur Abstimmung gebracht werden, soweit sie nicht im Vorfeld, gegen Gesetze oder Satzung verstoßen, wird das auch abgestimmt. 


mfg
NM


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. November 2020)

Im Prinzip läuft es doch meistens so:
Es gibt einen harten Kern, der sich stark einbringt.
Und eine "weichen Hülle" die hauptsächlich Beitrag bezahlt und sonst nicht viel macht.
Solange das funktioniert, ist es auch gut so.
Der harte Kern sollte halt möglichst groß sein und bleiben.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2020)

Hallo,

gibt schon Vereine, wo ein Großteil der Mitglieder nur den Erlaubnisschein will und möglichst einfach ne größere Zahl maßiger Fische fangen möchte. Die Beteiligung bei Arbeitsdiensten, Versammlungen etc.  lässt dort zu wünschen übrig.

In solchen Vereinen macht es m.E. wenig Sinn, Besatzpläne, Pachtverhandlungen  etc. vorab in einer Mitgliederversammlung diskutieren zu wollen und darauf zu hoffen, dass sich ggf. überhaupt ne beschlussfähige Anzahl an Mitgliedern einfindet.



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Der harte Kern sollte halt möglichst groß sein und bleiben.



Sehe ich auch so. 

Alleingänge ohne fundierte Entscheidungsbasis wie bei dem beschriebenen GW halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2020)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Pachtverträge laufen in der Regel nicht plötzlich aus, insofern weiß man schon am Tag des Vertragsbeginnes, wann eine Verlängerung oder Kündigung ansteht..., man hat also alle Zeit der Welt, weil 99% der Pachtverträge über mehrere Jahre geschlossen werden.
> 
> Sollt es sich ergeben, dass man ganz plötzlich die Möglichkeit bekommt ein komplett neues Gewässer zu pachten, kann man in diesen seltenen Fällen eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung, nur zu diesem Thema einberufen.
> 
> ...



Erstaunlich, dass ihr noch Leute findet, die als Vorstandsmitglied oder Gewässerwart zur Verfügung stehen. Sage ich als 1. Vorstand, der durchaus nahe an seinen Mitgliedern agiert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn wir erst eine außerordentliche Mitliederversammlung einberufen hätten, so hätten wir vor so gut 40 Jahren unsere zweite Wörnitzstrecke nicht bekommen. Da waren noch andere Interessenten da. Da bekam der den Zuschlag, der als erster in der Lage war für den Kaufpreis (200.000 DM) eine verbindliche Zusage zu machen.
> 
> ...



So sieht es aus. Ich habe aktuell die Chance, durch private Beziehungen für den Verein hier in Mittelfranken ab 2021 einen super gelegenen 4ha-Weiher mit zuverlässiger Wasserzufuhr anzupachten. Das ist für mittelfränkische Verhältnisse schon ein Rarität, denn typischerweise sind solche Gewässer in fester Hand und niemand gibt sie weg.

Nun läuft das aber mit den örtlichen "Großgrundbesitzern" hier nicht so ab, dass man sich auf einen Vertrag inklusive Preis einigt, dann zwei Monate später eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung einberuft und dann zum potentiellen Verpächter zurückgeht. Der Verpächter wird mir einen Entwurf hinlegen, einen Preis nennen (über den man sich in engen Grenzen unterhalten kann) und dann innerhalb 2 Wochen eine Unterschrift erwarten. Er weiß nämlich, dass mindestens 30 Vereine hier aus dem Umland den Weiher ebenfalls sofort nehmen würden.

Das nächste Problem: Sobald ich die Mitglieder über Lage und Preis des Gewässers informiere, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass innerhalb 1 Tages mindestens 3 Großvereine aus der Umgebung über Informanten darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden und sofort mein Gebot um einen Tausender pro Jahr überbieten. Ich komme also nur zum Zuge, wenn das Ganze intern bleibt.

Natürlich befrage ich die Mitglieder. Das Ganze muss aber realitätsgerecht so ablaufen, dass ich ihnen Eckdaten des Gewässers nenne und sie sich damit zufrieden geben müssen. Anderenfalls bekomme ich hier im Umland Mittelfranken kein einziges Gewässer. Mein Verein ist "nur" mittelgroß, hat aber teils bessere Gewässer als die Top-Vereine, weil wir u.a. schnell handeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. November 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Natürlich befrage ich die Mitglieder.



"Forellensee, und dann die Premium-Forellen ab 1000 Gramm!"
"Ja, der Besatz an Regenbogenforellen ist wirklich zu wenig und die Fische mit 35 cm zu klein!"
"Endlich dann der andere Weiher für uns Karpenangler!"
"Aber nur wenn dann das Anfüttern verboten wird"
"und das Auslegen"
"ScheiZZspinnangler"
"Karpfen? Wozu? Den Dreck frisst doch eh keiner."
"Ist sowieso zu weit von mir weg."
"Ich angle auch seit 20 Jahren an der selben Stelle, brauche den nicht."
"Unsinnstümpel, hab schon besserers gesehen.!
"Ohne Beitragserhöhung!"
"Aber dann haben wir doch kein Geld mehr für Zander!"
"Nur wenn Nachtangelverbot dort: Wer soll das ganze noch kontrollieren?"
"Kann ich am Ufer parken? Sonst nicht."
"Lasst uns vor Anpachten die Gewässerordnung bestimmen: Davon mache ich meine Entscheidung abhängig!"
"Sollen da wirklich Waller rein? Das ist doch verboten"
"Ja"
"Nein"
"Doch"
"Vielleicht"
"Niemals"
"Unbedingt"

"Wisst was: Lasst doch den Vorstand entscheiden, dafür haben wir den doch gewählt!"


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt schon Vereine, wo ein Großteil der Mitglieder nur den Erlaubnisschein will und möglichst einfach ne größere Zahl maßiger Fische fangen möchte. Die Beteiligung bei Arbeitsdiensten, Versammlungen etc.  lässt dort zu wünschen übrig.



Aufgrund der aktuellen Corona-Situation hatten wir bei uns im Verein ins Auge gefasst, die Mitgliederversammlung 2021 ggf. im Umlageverfahren (also auf dem Postweg) durchzuführen. Damit die Entscheidungen gültig sind, muss es mindestens 50% Rückantworten der stimmberechtigten Mitglieder geben.

Glücklicherweise haben einige andere Vereine vor uns dieses "Experiment" auf sich genommen.
Extremfall: 7 Rückmeldungen von 800 Mitgliedern  
Bester mir bekannter Fall: ca. 35% Rückmeldungen von 800 Mitgliedern

Wir haben das Thema dann zu den Akten gelegt und warten auf die frühestmögliche Gelegenheit, eine "normale" Mitgliederversammlung durchführen zu können, wann immer das auch sein mag. So sieht die Realität aus.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir haben das Thema dann zu den Akten gelegt und warten auf die frühestmögliche Gelegenheit, eine "normale" Mitgliederversammlung durchführen zu können


Und auch da ist in manchen Vereinen nicht garantiert, dass auch wirklich  genügend Mitglieder erscheinen um eine Beschlussfähigkeit herzustellen.

Kommt halt immer auf die Größe und Mitgliederstruktur an.

Die "weiche Hülle" scheint immer mehr zu wachsen.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass der "harte Kern" erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und auch da ist in manchen Vereinen nicht garantiert, dass auch wirklich  genügend Mitglieder erscheinen um eine Beschlussfähigkeit herzustellen.



Ja, wer da prozentuale Mindestbeteiligung in der Satzung stehen hat, ist gekniffen. Gibt es bei uns glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und auch da ist in manchen Vereinen nicht garantiert, dass auch wirklich  genügend Mitglieder erscheinen um eine Beschlussfähigkeit herzustellen.
> 
> Kommt halt immer auf die Größe und Mitgliederstruktur an.
> 
> ...



Leute für Vorstand und Verwaltung zu finden, noch dazu welche mit entsprechender fachlicher und persönlicher Eignung, ist schwer. Um so mehr sollte gerichtliches Vorgehen gegen diese Personen ein No Go sein, bis auf Extremfälle natürlich. Ein Verein ist schneller zerstört, als manch einer denkt.

Wir hatten dieses Jahr trotz Corona wirklich große Arbeitseinsätze vor der Brust und die Beteiligung insbesondere auch der jüngeren Mitglieder war sehr gut. Man muss halt miteinander reden und seitens des Vorstands auch auf die Leute zugehen, um all die Umstände von Schichtarbeit bis zum Hausbau zu berücksichtigen. Das alles geht natürlich nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe des Vereins. Da kommen selbst bei uns in manchen Wochen schon viele WhatsApps zusammen, die ich schreibe.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2020)

Um was geht es jetzt genau?

Seit über 40 Beiträgen wird mit nichtssagenden Begriffen, wie "Demokratie" um den heissen Brei herumgeredet. Ist es jetzt zu viel Besatz, der falsche Besatz, oder was? Fühlen sich wichtige Herrschaften nicht angesprochen, oder was?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. November 2020)

Vielleicht wäre das ein Lösungsansatz?  

https://www.focus.de/sport/fussball...acht-sich-selbst-zum-trainer_id_11350366.html


----------



## Lajos1 (8. November 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Ich habe aktuell die Chance, durch private Beziehungen für den Verein hier in Mittelfranken ab 2021 einen super gelegenen 4ha-Weiher mit zuverlässiger Wasserzufuhr anzupachten. Das ist für mittelfränkische Verhältnisse schon ein Rarität, denn typischerweise sind solche Gewässer in fester Hand und niemand gibt sie weg.
> 
> Nun läuft das aber mit den örtlichen "Großgrundbesitzern" hier nicht so ab, dass man sich auf einen Vertrag inklusive Preis einigt, dann zwei Monate später eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung einberuft und dann zum potentiellen Verpächter zurückgeht. Der Verpächter wird mir einen Entwurf hinlegen, einen Preis nennen (über den man sich in engen Grenzen unterhalten kann) und dann innerhalb 2 Wochen eine Unterschrift erwarten. Er weiß nämlich, dass mindestens 30 Vereine hier aus dem Umland den Weiher ebenfalls sofort nehmen würden.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

genau so  ist es. Da muss man schnell und möglichst geheim reagieren, sonst wird das nichts. Wenn man heute Zugriff auf ein Gewässer hat und man nicht schnell genug reagiert ist das weg. Ein Verkäufer wartet da nicht einige Wochen auf eine Zusage ob das Gewässer jetzt genehm ist oder nicht , er gibt es demjenigen, der als erster bereit ist den Preis garantiert zu zahlen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (8. November 2020)

Fischwasser und Jagdreviere dürften bei garantierten Laufzeiten auch aktuell die bombensichersten Renditen abwerfen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau so  ist es. Da muss man schnell und möglichst geheim reagieren, sonst wird das nichts. Wenn man heute Zugriff auf ein Gewässer hat und man nicht schnell genug reagiert ist das weg. Ein Verkäufer wartet da nicht einige Wochen auf eine Zusage ob das Gewässer jetzt genehm ist oder nicht , er gibt es demjenigen, der als erster bereit ist den Preis garantiert zu zahlen.
> 
> ...



Letztendlich gehe ich davon aus, dass ihr euch vorher von der HV die Erlaubnis geholt habt, bei solchen Angeboten sofort zuschlagen zu können.

So etwas kann auch schief gehen, wenn der Preis zu hoch ist und die Vereinskasse ruiniert, das Gewässer vielleicht schadstoff- oder mit anderen Auflagen (Naturschutz ...) belastet ist. 

Wer weiß, vielleicht will ein großer Teil der Mitglieder kein neues Gewässer und lieber ordentlichen Besatz in bestehende Gewässer. Deswegen halte ich die grundsätzliche Klärung, was mit solchen Spontanangeboten gemacht werden soll, für wichtig. Wenn das Vertrauen im Vorstand groß ist, passt es aber und hat nichts mit mangelnder Demokratie zu tun.

Ich kenne es eher so, wer nicht nach unserer Pfeife tanzt, kann alles alleine machen und wir treten geschlossen zurück. Wir vom Vorstand leisten schließlich die ganze Arbeit und wem das nicht passt, kann uns ja abwählen und andere ran lassen. Auch verständlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich kenne es eher so, wer nicht nach unserer Pfeife tanzt, kann alles alleine machen und wir treten geschlossen zurück. Wir vom Vorstand leisten schließlich die ganze Arbeit und wem das nicht passt, kann uns ja abwählen und andere ran lassen. Auch verständlich.



Dieses Dilemma ist leider in sehr, sehr vielen Vereinen akut und auch kaum auflösbar, nicht nur was Angelvereine betrifft. Es genügt schon, wenn der Vorstand plötzlich erkrankt oder gar verstirbt, um augenscheinlich gut funktionierende Vereine vom einen auf den anderen Tag handlungsunfähig zu machen, weil niemand willens ist, die Arbeit zu übernehmen, ganz zu schweigen von der fachlichen und persönlichen Eignung.

Von daher hat mich der Kommentar vom Dorschgreifer schon gewundert, aber vielleicht sind die Jungs im Norden ja aus einem ganz besonderen Holz geschnitzt und reißen sich um die Arbeit. Natürlich werden sich Möglichkeiten ergeben, einem Vorstand irgendwann rechtlich eines auszuwischen, das würde in meinem Verein aber den sofortigen Rücktritt des gesamten Vorstands und der Verwaltung bedeuten, denn so geht man nicht miteinander um. Jedes Vorstandsmitglied und die Gewässerwarte investieren enorm viel Zeit und teils auch noch eigenes Geld in das Wohl des Vereins und sollen sich dann finanziell belangen lassen? Das geht gar nicht.
Ich rede hier natürlich nicht von Verfehlungen, wo sich Vorstände "verselbständigen" und den Verein sehenden Auges ins Verderben stürzen.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Letztendlich gehe ich davon aus, dass ihr euch vorher von der HV die Erlaubnis geholt habt, bei solchen Angeboten sofort zuschlagen zu können.
> 
> So etwas kann auch schief gehen, wenn der Preis zu hoch ist und die Vereinskasse ruiniert, das Gewässer vielleicht schadstoff- oder mit anderen Auflagen (Naturschutz ...) belastet ist.
> 
> ...


 Hallo,

ja, es gibt ein Limit bis zu diesem die Vorstandschaft ohne Befragung der Mitglieder agieren darf. Dies ist aber schon sehr hoch, da eben aus den genannten Gründen oft schnelle Entscheidungen nötig sind. Natürlich weiss man vor dem Kauf oder auch Anpachtung ob das Gewässer gut, belastet oder das Angeln mit irgendwelchen Auflagen verbunden ist. Eine Katze im Sack wird nicht gekauft oder gepachtet. Wir sind hier in einer ziemlich gewässerarmen Region, Wer da zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben, oder ewas profaner ausgedrückt; werr da zu langsam schaut, der geht leer aus. Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass eine gute Vorstandschaft schon weiss, was finanziell machbar ist und was nicht. Auf jeden Fall sind wir die letzen 60 Jahre da nie in eine Bredouille gekommen.
Demokratie hin oder her, beim Besatz sollte man keine Laien entscheiden lassen, deshalb wird dieser von den entsprechenden Kräften der Verwaltung vorgeschlagen und mit der ganzen Vorstandschaft abgestimmt. Das heisst nicht, das Wünsche der Mitglieder übergangen werden wenn diese sinnvoll und machbar sind. Aber nur weil jemand Angler ist, setzt dies nicht voraus, dass man da auch wirkliche Ahnung von Gewässerbewirtschaftung hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. November 2020)

Das ist ja auch sehr gut, wenn auf Mitgliederwünsche eingegangen wird, auch wenn diese nicht realisiert werden können/ sollen. Zumindest gibt's einen Diskussionsprozess.
Diese Fachleute sind allerdings oft selbst in Grundsätzen unterschiedlicher Meinung. Das fängt beim Aal an, geht über Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen und hört beim Zander und Waller nicht auf. Selbst bezüglich Hechtentnahme streiten sich die Gelehrten (Fangfenster, Mindestmaße, Großhechte).

Einigkeit sehe ich eigentlich nur beim Grundel-, Stör- und Streifenbarschbesatz.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Einigkeit sehe ich eigentlich nur beim Grundel-, Stör- und Streifenbarschbesatz.



Bei dir vielleicht; nicht bei uns: Stör ist wohl der kommende Modefisch, denn immer Größer wird die Zahl der Mitglieder, die Störbesatz fordern ...

Gerade haben wir uns erholt von dem Geschrei nach dem Modefisch Zander, den vor wenigen Jahren jeder plötzlich in die klaren Baggerseen wollte.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bei dir vielleicht; nicht bei uns: Stör ist wohl der kommende Modefisch, denn immer Größer wird die Zahl der Mitglieder, die Störbesatz fordern ...
> 
> Gerade haben wir uns erholt von dem Geschrei nach dem Modefisch Zander, den vor wenigen Jahren jeder plötzlich in die klaren Baggerseen wollte.



Er meint wohl die Einigkeit unter den Gewässerwarten. Bei uns ist der Zander immer noch hoch gefragt, obwohl der Besatz quasi fast nie überlebt. Dafür immer weniger Karpfen. Störe wollen zum Glück nur wenige.

Es ist wirklich anstrengend, dass die Bewirtschaftung auf jeder HV ausgiebig diskutiert werden muss. Wenn ich mir etwas wünschen könnte, wäre es wenn die Gewässer nur noch nach Konzept mit mehrjährigen Bewirtschaftungsplänen bewirtschaftet werden. Ist leider (noch) nicht mehrheitsfähig.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. November 2020)

Genau. Je nach Vorliebe des GWs, oft vom Verband ausgebildet, gibt's große Unterschiede. Ich zweifle auch daran, dass es die eine richtige Ansicht gibt. Gewässerbewirtschaftung ist keine eindeutige Mathematik.

Deswegen macht mich die Aussage stutzig, dass Fachleute entscheiden und damit alle Diskussionen vom Tisch sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch sehr gut, wenn auf Mitgliederwünsche eingegangen wird, auch wenn diese nicht realisiert werden können/ sollen. Zumindest gibt's einen Diskussionsprozess.
> Diese Fachleute sind allerdings oft selbst in Grundsätzen unterschiedlicher Meinung. Das fängt beim Aal an, geht über Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen und hört beim Zander und Waller nicht auf. Selbst bezüglich Hechtentnahme streiten sich die Gelehrten (Fangfenster, Mindestmaße, Großhechte).
> 
> Einigkeit sehe ich eigentlich nur beim Grundel-, Stör- und Streifenbarschbesatz.



Hallo,

sicher sind auch Fachleute unterschiedlicher Meinung, sieht man sogar bei Wissenschaftlern und da manchmal richtig heftig .
Wir z. B. besetzen schon seit Jahrzehnten keine Regenbogenforellen in Fließgewässern. Wallerbesatz stand und steht nicht zur Diskussion, da wir, mittlerweile in vielen Gewässern, ohne Besatzmaßnahmen seitens des Vereins, viel zu gute Wallerbestände haben. Bei den Hechten haben wir so gute Bestände, dass da eigentlich ein Besatz ein Schmarrn (Unsinn) ist aber, den Mitgliedern zuliebe halt doch welche besetzt werden. Denn hören die Mitglieder in der Jahreshauptversammlung, bei Bekanntabe der Besatzmaßnahmen, dass keine Hechte besetzt wurden meinen doch viele, dass dies der Grund für die schlechten Hechtfänge sei und nicht das eigene Unvermögen. Aus diesem Grund besetzt man halt, um des lieben Friedens willen auch Hechte, obwohl dies nicht nötig wäre und eigentlich Unsinn ist.
Am Karpfen (Frankenland ist Karpfenland) kommt man bei uns eh nicht dran vorbei, denn es gibt viele Angler, welche eben ihren Karpfen zum essen fangen wollen, ist auch die Fischart, welche am häufigsten entnommen wird. Wenngleich nicht mehr so viele wie früher. Im Jahr 2019 1900 Karpfen und aus einer alten Fangliste von 1984, da waren es 4300 Karpfen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Er meint wohl die Einigkeit unter den Gewässerwarten. Bei uns ist der Zander immer noch hoch gefragt, obwohl der Besatz quasi fast nie überlebt. Dafür immer weniger Karpfen. Störe wollen zum Glück nur wenige.
> 
> Es ist wirklich anstrengend, dass die Bewirtschaftung auf jeder HV ausgiebig diskutiert werden muss. Wenn ich mir etwas wünschen könnte, wäre es wenn die Gewässer nur noch nach Konzept mit mehrjährigen Bewirtschaftungsplänen bewirtschaftet werden. Ist leider (noch) nicht mehrheitsfähig.



Hallo,

zum Glück ist das mit den Stören bei uns noch nicht so aufgekommen. Ist eh meist ein Schmarrn; ein Verein bei uns setzte mal in einem kleinen Baggersee welche ein. Danach bemerkten die erst, dass der Baggersee, da natürlich nicht ablassbar, der Hegepflicht unterliegt und der Stör daher ganzjährig geschützt ist. Blöd gelaufen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (11. November 2020)

Beim Besatz muss man ja auch erst mal unterscheiden zwischen dem stützenden Besatz, der bestimmten Arten etwas unter die Arme, respektive Brustflossen fasst und dem befriedigenden Besatz, der vorrangig die Sackerl-Fischer ruhig stellt.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Besatz muss man ja auch erst mal unterscheiden zwischen dem stützenden Besatz, der bestimmten Arten etwas unter die Arme, respektive Brustflossen fasst und dem befriedigenden Besatz, der vorrangig die Sackerl-Fischer ruhig stellt.



Hallo,

kann es sein, dass Du in einem früheren Leben mal Sokrates warst  ? Wie dem auch sei, ein Philosoph bist Du auf jeden Fall (Philosophie = Liebe zur Weisheit).

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Andal (11. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann es sein, dass Du in einem früheren Leben mal Sokrates warst  ? Wie dem auch sei, ein Philosoph bist Du auf jeden Fall (Philosophie = Liebe zur Weisheit).
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung! 

Aber mich beschäftigt auch viel mehr, was das alles mit "Demokratie" zu tun haben soll. Wenn man diesen Trööt hier so verfolgt, dann geht es doch vordergründig darum, dass es einer Gruppierung innerhalb einer Gruppe nicht in den Plan passt, was eine mehrheitlich berufene Gruppenführung treibt.

Wenn so ein Vereinsvorstand und ich gehe davon aus, dass er mit rechten Dingen an "die Macht" kam, einen Besatz, womit auch immer, durchführt, oder verwirft, dann tut er das doch mit Fug & Recht, schließlich wurde er ja auch dafür ordentlich gewählt. Oder irre ich hier?

Sonst wäre es ja vollkommend ausreichend, wie gegen jede Handlungsfähigkeit, wenn man alle heilige Zeit einen Versammlungsführer und eine "Agora" bestimmt, jeden noch so banalen Anlass für eine "Volksabstimmung" bemüht. Zu denen dann am Ende grad noch drei Leute kommen, weil es dem Rest des Vereines zu blöd wurde. Wäre das dann noch wirklich demokratisch, oder würde das dann nicht nur denen in die Hände spielen, die am lautesten schreien, sich aber bei vorliegendem Verfahren um Arbeit und Verantwortung drücken?

Und um was geht es denn nun wirklich? Um zu wenig fangfähigen Besatz, den vermeintlich falschen fangfähigen Besatz, oder um was genau? Oder geht es womöglich nur um persönliche Eitelkeiten, weil "ich nicht gefragt wurde"? Mein persönlicher Tipp dazu: Arbeite fleissig mit in den Gremien, dann wirst du auch gefragt werden! (Allerdings auch nicht immer, um deinen Namen zu preisen!  )


----------



## Laichzeit (11. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Genau. Je nach Vorliebe des GWs, oft vom Verband ausgebildet, gibt's große Unterschiede. Ich zweifle auch daran, dass es die eine richtige Ansicht gibt. Gewässerbewirtschaftung ist keine eindeutige Mathematik.
> 
> Deswegen macht mich die Aussage stutzig, dass Fachleute entscheiden und damit alle Diskussionen vom Tisch sind.


Es wäre ein guter Kompromiss, wenn die GWs aus den Mitgliederwünschen und den rechtlichen und biologischen Gegebenheiten verschiedene Konzepte erarbeiten. Die Mitglieder könnten dann auf der HV zwischen den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten wählen. Das bringt die Anforderungen an die Bewirtschafter und Mitgliederwünsche unter einen Hut.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es wäre ein guter Kompromiss, wenn die GWs aus den Mitgliederwünschen und den rechtlichen und biologischen Gegebenheiten verschiedene Konzepte erarbeiten. Die Mitglieder könnten dann auf der HV zwischen den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten wählen. Das bringt die Anforderungen an die Bewirtschafter und Mitgliederwünsche unter einen Hut.


Dann landen regelmäßig 95% des Besatzetats in Form von fangfähigen Regenbogenforellen im "Tümpel des Grauens" - "Denn dat ist jut für minge Räuchertonne!"


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung!
> 
> Aber mich beschäftigt auch viel mehr, was das alles mit "Demokratie" zu tun haben soll. Wenn man diesen Trööt hier so verfolgt, dann geht es doch vordergründig darum, dass es einer Gruppierung innerhalb einer Gruppe nicht in den Plan passt, was eine mehrheitlich berufene Gruppenführung treibt.
> 
> Wenn so ein Vereinsvorstand und ich gehe davon aus, dass er mit rechten Dingen an "die Macht" kam, einen Besatz, womit auch immer, durchführt, oder verwirft, dann tut er das doch mit Fug & Recht, schließlich wurde er ja auch dafür ordentlich gewählt. Oder irre ich hier?



Hallo,

genauso ist es. Auch wird in jeder Jahreshauptversammlung die Vertrauensfrage gestellt (ob die Mitglieder mit der Vereinsführung zufrieden sind und dieser weiterhin das Vertrauen aussprechen) und diese wurde bisher fast immer einstimmig bestätigt.
In unserem kleinen Baggersee (knapp 2 Hektar) besetzen wir immer auch Regenbogenforellen, für die nicht so speziellen Forellenangler an den Fließgewässer. Da sagte im letzten Jahr Anfang Mai zu mir ein anwesender Angler, dass er schon zwei Tage auf Regenbogenforellen fische und noch keine erwischt habe und die bestimmt fast alle schon rausgefischt wurden - nur, bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren noch überhaupt keine besetzt. Hätte er gewußt, wenn er sich richtig informiert hätte und auch warum der Besatz erst für Anfang Mai geplant war.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dann landen regelmäßig 95% des Besatzetats in Form von fangfähigen Regenbogenforellen im "Tümpel des Grauens" - "Denn dat ist jut für minge Räuchertonne!"



Deshalb gilt in meinem Verein ganz strikt, dass Besatz vom Hauptgewässerwart festgelegt wird und NICHT auf der Hauptversammlung diskutiert wird. Wir informieren die Mitglieder lediglich über den durchgeführten Besatz. Alle HV-Anträge von Mitgliedern bzgl. Besatzfestlegungen werden von mir abgelehnt, weil Aufgabe des Hauptgewässerwarts, der von den Mitgliedern gewählt wird.

Man muss allerdings auch sagen, dass wir als Vorstand versuchen, alle Seiten vom Kochtopfangler bis zum Karpfenexperten zufriedenzustellen. Bisher hat das ganz gut geklappt, ohne sich gegenseitig zu zerfleischen. Vielleicht geht das alles aber auch nur bei mittelgroßen Vereinen wie unserem, mit (noch) unter 300 Mitgliedern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Vereinsvorstand und ich gehe davon aus, dass er mit rechten Dingen an "die Macht" kam,



"Aber wenn wir mal abgewählt werden würden", dann klagen wir, weil Betrug und Wahlfälschung vorliegt!

"Aber wenn wir mal abgewählt werden würden", denn das tritt alleine deswegen ja nicht ein, weil alle mitreden wollen, aber keiner mitbestimmen ... und somit in den Vorstand.

Kann ich meine Abwahl einklagen?


----------



## Andal (11. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Aber wenn wir mal abgewählt werden würden", dann klagen wir, weil Betrug und Wahlfälschung vorliegt!
> 
> "Aber wenn wir mal abgewählt werden würden", denn das tritt alleine deswegen ja nicht ein, weil alle mitreden wollen, aber keiner mitbestimmen ... und somit in den Vorstand.
> 
> Kann ich meine Abwahl einklagen?


Das wäre doch mal etwas neues!


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2020)

Was wir brauchen in den Vereinen ist ein neues demokratisches Wahlsystem.

Besatzorientierte Präsidentschaft.

Hierzu werden die Mitglieder einem Stammgewässer zugewiesen Das bestimmt sich aus der Häufigkeit der Anwesenheit beim Angeln oder dem summiert absoluten Zeitfaktor der Anwesenheit an einem Gewässer; im Zweifelfalles bestimmt die Entnahme des Fanges die Gewässerzugehörigkeit.

Ein bestimmtes Gewässer hat Wahlmänner, die sich aus der Mitgliedgröße des Gewässers bestimmt.

Die Mitglieder können Parteien beitreten, wie den Karpfen, Zander, Hecht, Schleie usw … Parteien können natürlich sich zu Fraktionen zusammenschließen, z. B. die Hechtangler mit den Zanderanglern zu der Fraktion Raubfisch.

Jede Parte wählt intern einen Kandidaten für die Präsidentschaft des Vereins. Die Kanditaten buhlen dann um die Wähler jedes Gewässers.

Bei der Präsidentenwahl wählt dann jedes Gewässer für sich und entsendet dann Wahlmänner  ausschließlich für den Kandidaten/Partei, die das Gewässer für sich gewonnen hat.

Die Summe der Wahlmänner wählen/bestimmen dann den besatzorientierten Präsidenten.

Absolut demokratisches Verfahren!

Es kann dann natürlich sein, dass ein Raubfisch-Präsident gewählt wird und dieser dann somit über Karpfen-Gewässer regiert und Anfütterverbot, Auslegen und Karpfenliegen verbietet, notfalls per Dekret, aber absolut demokratisch.

Petri an alle wahren Besatz-Demokraten, erkennt ihr das Potential hinter diesem System für euren Verein?!


----------



## Andal (11. November 2020)

Da kenne ich dann aber einige Vereine, wo sich das Dreigestirn Kaffee-belegte Brötchen-und Bier immer durchsetzen wird!


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (11. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Sonst wäre es ja vollkommend ausreichend, wie gegen jede Handlungsfähigkeit, wenn man alle heilige Zeit einen Versammlungsführer und eine "Agora" bestimmt, jeden noch so banalen Anlass für eine "Volksabstimmung" bemüht. Zu denen dann am Ende grad noch drei Leute kommen, weil es dem Rest des Vereines zu blöd wurde.


Au ja, und dann verbannen wir über Scherbengericht die Abwesenden zu uns nach Bayern, wo sie sich täglich die Reden vom GröMaz (größter Ministerpräsident aller Zeiten) anhören müssen. Die armen Schweine aber so funktioniert nu mal Demokratie.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

Michi Back in Hell schrieb:


> Au ja, und dann verbannen wir über Scherbengericht die Abwesenden zu uns nach Bayern, wo sie sich täglich die Reden vom GröMaz (größter Ministerpräsident aller Zeiten) anhören müssen. Die armen Schweine aber so funktioniert nu mal Demokratie.



Hallo,

nichts gegen meinen Markus. Franken vor .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2020)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Danach bemerkten die erst, dass der Baggersee, da natürlich nicht ablassbar, der Hegepflicht unterliegt und der Stör daher ganzjährig geschützt ist


würde mich wundern, wenn die geschützte Arten wie sturio oder ruthenus als Besatz für fränkische Baggerseen bekäme.

Das sind doch i.d.R. überzählige männliche Fische der sibirischen Arten.


Andal schrieb:


> Dann landen regelmäßig 95% des Besatzetats in Form von fangfähigen Regenbogenforellen im "Tümpel des Grauens"



Je nach Gegend und Verein auch noch einige Tonnen K3 und das am besten in in regelmäßigen Abständen von April bis September. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> alle Seiten vom Kochtopfangler bis zum Karpfenexperten zufriedenzustellen.



Das funktioniert aber nicht im selben Gewässer.    

Gibt bei uns in der Gegend z.B. kaum Vereinsgewässer, die nicht mit jährlich mit Satzkarpfen beglückt werden.  
Ist man als Schleienangler nicht besonders glücklich drüber.

Hängt halt von der Vereinsgröße und Mitgliederstruktur ab.  Wenn eine Mehrheit Aufwand für Kartenpreis, Fahrtkosten zum Gewässer etc. gegen Fangmenge in Kilogramm rechnet, läuft das schnell auf P&T hinaus.

Ein Gewässerwart, der aus einer Laune heraus im Alleingang Waller besetzt, ist m.M. aber auch fehl am Platz.

Dürfte aber eher ein Einzelfall sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber nicht im selben Gewässer.



Natürlich nicht. Tageskartengewässer mit K3 besetzen, einen großen Vereins-Weiher mit Waller, Zander und Karpfen, in einem großen Weiher die Großkarpfen verstecken und die Fließgewässer für die anspruchsvolleren Angler mit Wildkarpfen, Hecht, Waller, Aal & Co. ... ok, und ein paar Forellen ;-). Schon sind alle happy.


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2020)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schon sind alle happy.


War jetzt zwar nichts dabei, was ich attraktiv fände, aber ich bin ja auch kein Mitglied bei euch.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde mich wundern, wenn die geschützte Arten wie sturio oder ruthenus als Besatz für fränkische Baggerseen bekäme.
> 
> Das sind doch i.d.R. überzählige männliche Fische der sibirischen Arten.


Hallo, 

doch, Sterlet bekommt man und meines Wissens wurden da Sterlet und Waxdick besetzt und da kaum ein hiesiger Angler diese unterscheiden kann, außer vielleicht in ein paar Jahren durch die Größe, können die jetzt mit dem Ofenrohr im Gebirge nach ihren "Stören" schauen . Abgesehen davon, dass solche Fische nicht in Baggerseen gehören.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (11. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher sind auch Fachleute unterschiedlicher Meinung, sieht man sogar bei Wissenschaftlern und da manchmal richtig heftig .
> Wir z. B. besetzen schon seit Jahrzehnten keine Regenbogenforellen in Fließgewässern. Wallerbesatz stand und steht nicht zur Diskussion, da wir, mittlerweile in vielen Gewässern, ohne Besatzmaßnahmen seitens des Vereins, viel zu gute Wallerbestände haben. Bei den Hechten haben wir so gute Bestände, dass da eigentlich ein Besatz ein Schmarrn (Unsinn) ist aber, den Mitgliedern zuliebe halt doch welche besetzt werden. Denn hören die Mitglieder in der Jahreshauptversammlung, bei Bekanntabe der Besatzmaßnahmen, dass keine Hechte besetzt wurden meinen doch viele, dass dies der Grund für die schlechten Hechtfänge sei und nicht das eigene Unvermögen. Aus diesem Grund besetzt man halt, um des lieben Friedens willen auch Hechte, obwohl dies nicht nötig wäre und eigentlich Unsinn ist.
> ...



Moin, 

den sehr undogmatischen Ansatz finde i9ch gut und wir fahren den auch. Es ist ja auch so das z.B. ein paar Zander in einem Hecht-Schleiengewässer weder im Gewässer noch im Etat einen nennenswerten Schaden anrichten. Und alle sind zufrieden. Hängt natürlich immer davon ab wie das mit dem Fischereirecht + Verordnungen zusammengeht und wie sehr sich die Fischereibehörde einmischt. Wir sind bei 2 unserer Gewässer als Eigentümer recht frei in dem was wir tun und beim dritten See verhandeln wir mit der Fischereibehörde zum Teil auf Einzeltierbasis mit der Behörde. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sterlet und Waxdick besetzt



Na dann haben sich auch die Gewässerwarte nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass solche Fische nicht in Baggerseen gehören.



Sehe ich auch so. Im Bestand bedrohte Wanderfische sollten nicht  in Gewässer besetzt werden, wo sie ihre Laichgründe nicht erreichen können.  Aber damit scheine auch nicht unbedingt eine Mehrheitsmeinung zu vertreten.


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2020)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ein paar Zander in einem Hecht-Schleiengewässer weder im Gewässer noch im Etat einen nennenswerten Schaden anrichten.


Wahrscheinlich weniger als ein paar Zentner K3.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2020)

Wobei es so einem Störartigen sicher weniger unangenehm sein dürfte in einem gemütlichen Baggersee sein Dasein zu fristen. als in einem querverbauten Fluss, der ihm auch keine Gelegenheit zur Reproduktion bietet und obendrein seine Existenz auch noch durch Kaviarräuber bedroht ist.

Störe dürften auch zu den ganz wenigen Fischarten zählen, die durch Nachzucht, Aquakulturen u.ä. Maßnahmen überhaupt noch in einer Zahl existieren, die Überleben möglich erscheinen lassen und das obwohl sie mit dem Kaviar sämtliche Begehrlichkeiten wecken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weniger als ein paar Zentner K3.



Täusche dich da mal nicht. Karpfen ist derzeit im Einkauf billig wie nie. K3/K4 bekomme ich für 2,60 € pro kg. Beim Zander liegt der Kilo-Preis Z3 bei 15,10 €. 

In Weihern besetzen wir mittlerweile K1 als Futterfisch, weil man die hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (12. November 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Täusche dich da mal nicht. Karpfen ist derzeit im Einkauf billig wie nie. K3/K4 bekomme ich für 2,60 € pro kg. Beim Zander liegt der Kilo-Preis Z3 bei 15,10 €.
> 
> In Weihern besetzen wir mittlerweile K1 als Futterfisch, weil man die hinterhergeworfen bekommt.



Das ist ja mal günstig, bei unserem Lieferanten sind die gerade deutlich teurer geworden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2020)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal günstig, bei unserem Lieferanten sind die gerade deutlich teurer geworden.



Die Preise waren voriges Jahr schon im Keller, dieses Jahr ist es durch die geschlossenen Gaststätten (keine Abnehmer) noch drastischer. Ich bekomme wöchentlich Anrufe von Züchtern, ob ich nicht Bedarf an K2/K3 habe. Und die Bauern im Umfeld wollen ihre Karpfen auch an den Mann bringen. Die 2,60 Euro beinhalten übrigens die Anlieferung über ca. 10km   

Dazu kommt der Umstand, dass die Karpfen sich in den flachen Weihern der Vereine mittlerweile sehr gut selbst vermehren. Die Wassertiefe spielt da eine große Rolle (und natürlich der Druck durch Prädatoren). Wir haben gerade einen tiefen 10ha-Weiher gefischt. Kein einziger Mini-Karpfen drin. Voriges Jahr beim Abfischen eines flachen 1ha-Weihers: 800 wunderbar genährte K1. In einem 6ha-Weiher meines Vereins schwimmen mittlerweile geschätzte 150 K2, die nie besetzt wurden. 

Ich denke, dass in den kommenden Jahren recht viele Karpfenbauern ihren Betrieb einstellen werden. Kein Nachwuchs, Wassermangel, schlechte Preise ...


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Täusche dich da mal nicht.


Mir ging es nicht um den  Etat, sondern auf die Auswirkungen auf das Hecht-Schlei-Gewässer.  Da dürften einige Zentner K3 pro Jahr und Hektar schon deutlicher zu spüren sein.

Wenn man einige Teiche als P&T betreibt, hätte ich da auch nichts auszusetzen. Aber wenn das für die komplette Palette an Still- und Fließgewässern gilt, fühle ich mich da nicht sehr wohl.

Hängt  auch von der Mitgliederstruktur ab.  Wenn da viele so rechnen, wieviel Kilo Fisch sie mit nach Hause bringen müssen, damit sich die Anfahrtskosten rentiert haben, kommt halt so eine Besatzpolitik raus, wenn der Vorstand Volkes Meinung befriedigen will.


----------



## NaabMäx (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mir ging es nicht um den  Etat, sondern auf die Auswirkungen auf das Hecht-Schlei-Gewässer.  Da dürften einige Zentner K3 pro Jahr und Hektar schon deutlicher zu spüren sein.
> 
> ...


Vermutlich ist das Grundübel in der Vorstandschaft, wenn die Kochtopfangler überwiegen oder die Vorstandschaft auch so tickt.
Kann man mit geschlossenen Gewässern betreiben. Da geb ich dir recht.
Fließende werden hoffentlich etwas anders behandeln.

Einige Vereine sind ja bereits so weit, Fischzucht in Eigenregie zu betreiben. In der Zeit in der immer mehr Teichwirte aufgeben, vielleicht kein schlechter Ansatz. Um nicht nach Marktbedingungen und Gewinnmaximierung zu produzieren.
Mit den wachsenden Aufgaben, können sich neue Talente hervor tun und Partnerschaften von Gewässern.
Die Arbeitseinsätze können dann sogar honoriert werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man einige Teiche als P&T betreibt, hätte ich da auch nichts auszusetzen. Aber wenn das für die komplette Palette an Still- und Fließgewässern gilt, fühle ich mich da nicht sehr wohl.
> 
> Hängt  auch von der Mitgliederstruktur ab.  Wenn da viele so rechnen, wieviel Kilo Fisch sie mit nach Hause bringen müssen, damit sich die Anfahrtskosten rentiert haben, kommt halt so eine Besatzpolitik raus, wenn der Vorstand Volkes Meinung befriedigen will.



Das ist leider ein Privileg größerer Vereine. Bei mir gibt es viele kleinere Vereine mit 20-40 Mitgliedern, die sich um ein einzelnes Gewässer gegründet haben und vielleicht noch wenige Kilometer Bach dazu pachten. Da der P&T See in der Regel Vorrang hat, sind insgesamt gesehen die Mehrheit der Gewässer puffig.
Ohne die Kilozähler ließen sich diese Gewässer von diesen Vereinen gar nicht finanzieren. Das sieht man jetzt an den neueren Pachtverträgen und NATURA2000, wenn keine Fleischfischerei möglich ist, sind die Gewässer für Ein-See-Vereine quasi komplett entwertet.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> mit 20-40 Mitgliedern,


Wenn man die richtigen 40 Mitglieder findet, könnte man ein Gewässer auch nachhaltig bewirtschaften und  ohne regelmäßigen Besatz, oder zumindest  ohne P&T-Besatz auskommen.  Das muss man halt dann ggf. über angepasste Fanglimits regeln.

Geht natürlich nur, wenn die Mitglieder keine Wirtschaftlichskeitansprüche erheben.  In meinem Stammverein werden pro Mitglied  übers Jahr ca. 12 kg Karpfen und 5 kg Forellen besetzt.  Manche Stillgewässer quellen da fast schon über.  Mit ein Grund , warum ich dort nicht zum Angeln gehe.

Aber auch die Fließgewässer werden mit K3 beglückt, wenn auch nicht ganz so intensiv.  Da wandern dafür mehr Forellen rein. 

Ist manchmal erstaunlich, wie sich  der Fischbestand in einem extensiv bewirtschafteten Privatgewässer von der angrenzenden Vereinsstrecke unterscheiden kann.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. November 2020)

Da sieht man, wie die Vereine unterschiedlich ticken und was die jeweiligen "Fachleute" denken.

Z.B. bei uns findet praktisch kein oder sehr wenig Besatz statt.
Für einen Karpfenbiss kannst du gerne eine Woche im Zelt liegen, was aber auch vom Vorstand gewünscht ist.

Im Nachbarverein gibt's dafür Karpfen satt. 
Was richtig oder falsch ist, will ich aber nicht beurteilen.
Mir ging es nur darum, ob andere Vereine auf Mitgliederwünsche reagieren oder mit der Wahl/ Bestätigung des Vorstands alle Mitspracherechte abgeben. Nach dem Prinzip, wer die Arbeit macht, hat das sagen.
Ich wollte das weder als gut oder schlecht beurteilen, da es mir als einfaches Mitglied nicht zusteht.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> oder mit der Wahl/ Bestätigung des Vorstands alle Mitspracherechte abgeben.


Hallo,

ein Vorstand, der dauerhaft gegen den Willen der Mehrheit arbeitet und seine Macht missbraucht, dürfte sich aber meistens nicht lange halten.

Hängt aber auch davon ab, ob ggf. Alternativen bereit stünden.

Und wie bei der Aufnahme von neuen Mitgliedern selektiert wird.  Auch hier gibt es ja vor allem  in kleineren Vereinen die Möglichkeit, das in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken.

Ist halt immer ne Einzelfallbetrachtung.

Ein wohlmeinender, gut vernetzter "Dikator"  könnte für manche Vereine die bessere Lösung sein, als eine zerstrittene Basisdemokratie.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man die richtigen 40 Mitglieder findet,


Hallo,

das ist des Pudels Kern!

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man die richtigen 40 Mitglieder findet, könnte man ein Gewässer auch nachhaltig bewirtschaften und  ohne regelmäßigen Besatz, oder zumindest  ohne P&T-Besatz auskommen.  Das muss man halt dann ggf. über angepasste Fanglimits regeln.


Die Leute sind nicht das Problem, sie müssten nur ihre Forellen gleich im ForellenPuff angeln.
Denn das wäre die bessere und wahrscheinlich auch günstigere Lösung.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> und wahrscheinlich auch günstigere Lösung.


Wir haben schon öfter mal gewitzelt:  "Wozu die Forellen eigentlich noch besetzen?  Gleich alle Mitglieder anschreiben, wann der Transporter kommt, dann kann jeder seinen  Anteil abholen und nur was dann noch übrig bleibt, kommt ins Gewässer. Das würde auch den Besatzverlust  mindern."


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wir haben schon öfter mal gewitzelt:  "Wozu die Forellen eigentlich noch besetzen?  Gleich alle Mitglieder anschreiben, wann der Transporter kommt, dann kann jeder seinen  Anteil abholen und nur was dann noch übrig bleibt, kommt ins Gewässer. Das würde auch den Besatzverlust  mindern."


Besonders lustig wird es, wenn der Fischzüchter von den Besatzforellen seinen eigenen Teich hat. Kann man auch mieten, aber nur nicht zum Anfischen und am Vatertag. 
Der Besatzverlust ist in der Regel ziemlich groß, außer in echt kleinen Gewässern, die man in wenigen Wochen leer fischen kann. Die genauen Kosten für den Besatz kenn ich nicht, könnte aber bestimmt aufs Gleiche oder noch teurer raus kommen, als würde man sich den Forellenteich anmieten oder Tageskarten nehmen.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein wohlmeinender, gut vernetzter "Dikator"  könnte für manche Vereine die bessere Lösung sein, als eine zerstrittene Basisdemokratie.


In dem Satz liegt wohl auch des Pudels Kern!

Ich war jetzt in meinem Anglerleben schon in einigen Vereinen Mitglied, aber nicht einer glich den anderen. Sie hatten auch nie wirklich vergleichbare Gewässer und Mitglieder im Bestand, lagen nie in den gleichen Gegenden. Wobei ich leider auch nie den wirklich für mich passenden fand. Zu Letzt hätte es wohl gepasst, aber gut 50,- € Fahrtkosten pro Raid sind eben auch nicht ganz ohne. So lange mir der vereinsfreie Rhein noch Freude bereitet, bleibts auch dabei.


----------

